# Yet Another Rise and Fall install issue



## nick15578 (May 21, 2013)

I have recently purchased a retail copy of rise and fall civilizations at war and have been unable to play it yet. I have windows 7 and watched the youtube video posted on how to get this game to work with it and still had no success. I have installed the 1.15 patch and the driver update. Now when i try to load the game up it tells me i dont have the cd in when in fact i do, any ideas. I have uninstalled in a few times with no succes and have compatibility to windows xp service pack 3.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello, welcome to TSF*

Have you tried copying the disc's contents onto your hard drive and running it from there?

Make sure your anti-virus and firewall are not blocking your disc drives. 

Also: You say you have Window 7, yet you list your OS as XP, care to explain?


----------



## nick15578 (May 21, 2013)

1.How would i download the content to my hard drive. 
2.I can try that and see if this helps.
3. I have a dell xps 410 i believe that runs off of windows 7, so im not sure if that answered your question or not.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I think what WOLF means is this: put your CD in the drive, then go to Start menu>My Computer and right click, click on Explore, then copy all the contents into a new file in your Documents, Desktop, etc. Then install it from there


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh, and what OS is the PC running that has the problem? We don't care about your others right now.


----------



## nick15578 (May 21, 2013)

i am running windows 7, service pack 1 and i am trying to install the game to the hard drive now.


----------



## nick15578 (May 21, 2013)

and when i right click on the game from my computer there is no explore option


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay. Is there an Open, or something like that?

Wait, are you right clicking on the game icon or on the CD drive?


----------



## nick15578 (May 21, 2013)

i am right clicking on the game icon from inside my computer and there is an open option.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

No, no. When you have the game CD in, go to Start>My Computer, then right click on the CD, it may be called drive E: or something.


----------

